# JDK in neuem Ordner --- In Eclipse startet Tomcat nicht mehr



## bronks (18. Okt 2008)

Hi!

Ich habe ein Update von JDK1.6.0_04 auf JDK1.6.0_10 gemacht. Entsprechend existiert der Ordner c:\jdk1.6.0_04 nicht mehr sondern ein Ordner c:\jdk1.6.0_10.

Wenn ich in Eclipse Ganymede Tomat starte, dann kommt folgende Meldung: 

```
Starting Tomcat v5.5 Server at localhost' has encountered a problem.

The archive: c:/jdk1.6.0_04/lib/tools.jar wich ist referenced by the classpath, does not exist.
```

Ich habe m.E. schon jede Ecke von Eclipse untersucht und finde nichts was auf den Ordner c:\jdk1.6.0_04 zeigt. Kann mir bitte jemand von euch sagen, wo ich Eclipse beibringe, daß ein anderer Ordner statt diesem existiert und verwendet werden soll.

Danke

Bronks


----------



## 0x7F800000 (18. Okt 2008)

prinzipiell kA bei solchen sachen, aber ich würde mal spontan vorschlagen, JAVAHOME Systemvariable anzuschauen, und evtl abzuändern...  ???:L


----------



## bronks (19. Okt 2008)

Andrey hat gesagt.:
			
		

> prinzipiell kA bei solchen sachen, aber ich würde mal spontan vorschlagen, JAVAHOME Systemvariable anzuschauen, und evtl abzuändern...  ???:L


Danke, aber JAVA_HOME passt.


----------



## bronks (19. Okt 2008)

Hab es jetzt gefunden. Es stand in der Startkonfiguration des Tomcat.


----------

